

Java is the slowest of all - wiradikusuma
http://onlyjob.blogspot.com/2011/03/perl5-python-ruby-php-c-c-lua-tcl.html

======
rhnet
Well they didn't use StringBuffer in java...

[http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-03-2000/jw-0324-javape...](http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-03-2000/jw-0324-javaperf.html)

